# For HS Soph. - Seniors: One-on-one workshop with NYU Tisch Film instructors



## truffleshuffle (Feb 9, 2020)

It's not cheap. It's all online and there's a Spring and Summer workshop.









						High Schoolers! This New Online Workshop Gives You One-on-One Time with Tisch Instructors
					

Are you in high school and dreaming of going to film school? Well, now you can get a taste of Tisch, complete with face time with professors and classmates, completely online.




					nofilmschool.com


----------

